# Makeup Schools



## Chelseaa (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but I think so.
Is there such thing as a speedy makeup school?
I'm going to college in the fall but I really want to look into makeup and everything, and it would be cool to just take like a speedy class during the summer. Maybe that's a little too convenient, but does it exist? =/

I'm entertaining the idea of getting into freelancing, although i know it must be a lot of work. I want to make it happen though. Anything you could tell me would be great.


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 17, 2007)

There's an amazing makeup school here in Orlando, FL.. Joe Blasco's. It's only 11 weeks. I'm going to be attending after I finish Paul Mitchell.


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 17, 2007)

does anyone know about some in Va Beach or Norfolk, Hampton Roads area


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tearsindecember* 

 
_There's an amazing makeup school here in Orlando, FL.. Joe Blasco's. It's only 11 weeks. I'm going to be attending after I finish Paul Mitchell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how is paul mitchell? they are opening one near me and im considering going (my store says they will do tuition reimbursement!)


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_how is paul mitchell? they are opening one near me and im considering going (my store says they will do tuition reimbursement!)_

 
Paul Mitchell is amazing. It's so much fun. You really learn a lot, and get to work with the greatest people. You get to work on people, make tips, and actually get the feel of being in a salon all day. You definetly won't regret it.


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of HEX Hollywood Expressions traveling makeup school? if so, what are your thoughts. They are coming to my area Nov 2008


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giggles1972* 

 
_has anyone ever heard of HEX Hollywood Expressions traveling makeup school? if so, what are your thoughts. They are coming to my area Nov 2008_

 
Damn this link makeupartistchat.com had a ton of information in regards to that school.  But I don't see the page anymore.  Anyways, from what I read, please be careful.  Pretty much what people were saying was that this sounded like a scam.  I was so about to sign up but then it kinda all made sense that it might really be a scam...and I don't have 2k to throw away like that.


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

Look into the community colleges in your area. This past fall I attended a 6-week (class held once a week for like 4 hours in the evening) at a community college in the area and was able to get my certificate. I paid about $300, which wasn't a bad price at all. I learned the basics, hygiene, new tips and tricks and was able to work with different people.


----------



## j babyy (Jan 13, 2008)

Makeup Designory is a great makeup school. Its a little bit expensive but completely worth it. They have a 4 week beauty makeup course, as well as a lot more detailed courses that would take longer. I went the the location in Burbank, CA but they also have a location in NYC


----------



## christylee (Jan 22, 2008)

I went to Makeup Designory in Burbank to do the 4 week beauty course and I loved it.  I had already taken theatre makeup and prosthetics at Cal State Fullerton (which I would highly recommend as well) and I really wanted to round out my makeup knowledge.  Beauty makeup was exactly what I needed. I had checked out a couple schools, but I knew as soon as I walkd into MUD that this was the school I wanted to go to.  Friendly staff, awesome facilities, and it's located in a great area.  My teacher was Jackie Mgido, and aside from the curriculum, I learned so many awesome little tips and tricks from her as well.  Another plus is that the MUD shop is located in the front of the school, so you can pick up anything you need during a class.  I saw some amazing work come out of my class and the other classes in session.  It's not cheap, but I can honestly say it's worth it and Makeup Designory has a fantastic reputation in the industry.

OH! If you poke around on the MAC pro site, you'll see that MAC pro members get a discount at MUD as well, so it's awesome that the two are affiliated.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tearsindecember* 

 
_There's an amazing makeup school here in Orlando, FL.. Joe Blasco's. It's only 11 weeks._

 
I may be going there..but it may not be until summer '09 b/c i dont have time this summer...but please do share updates on how you like it!!!


----------



## Epic Make-Up (Jan 25, 2008)

My girlfriend, Tricia Sawyer, you can google her and view her resume (personal make-up artist to Sharon Stone, Jessica Alba, Scarlett Johansson, Brittany Murphy, etc.), has opened up a school in Los Angeles called Trix.  She offers a one-week crash course on make-up for film and television.  You can view her resume on IMDB or at this website Tricia Sawyer

Check it out!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever done the Elite Pro at home study program? I am no where near an actual make up school so I was wondering everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## Annie (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_does anyone know about some in Va Beach or Norfolk, Hampton Roads area_

 
As far as I know, there isn't one in the Hampton Roads area (I live there as well, so I've searched); the closest I've found is Yvonne De Vilar in Vienna VA (outside of DC).


----------



## lizb (Feb 1, 2008)

I think somebody else asked this, but had anyone done Elite Pro online program?  Supposedly it's one of the top makeup schools in Spain, but before I fork out money, I want to know if it's legit or bogus?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## amandabell88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelseaa* 

 
_I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but I think so.
Is there such thing as a speedy makeup school?
I'm going to college in the fall but I really want to look into makeup and everything, and it would be cool to just take like a speedy class during the summer. Maybe that's a little too convenient, but does it exist? =/

I'm entertaining the idea of getting into freelancing, although i know it must be a lot of work. I want to make it happen though. Anything you could tell me would be great._

 

look at the mac pro website
http://www.macpro.com/templates/user/pro_student.tmpl

they have a mac pro student membership option and it lists all the schools MAC approves. go to your state and then google the different schools to see what types of programs they have. good luck!


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 10, 2008)

I didnt see a reply for the elite pro makeup school? Anyone?


----------



## Ciara (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone heard of "Last Looks Makeup Academy?

Makeup Classes New York City - Last Looks Makeup Academy


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 15, 2008)

i just graduated from a local academy and got my esthetics license. i really want to pursue going to another makeup school because i just don't feel confident enough going out into the industry without some formal training under my belt. my instructor at school went to westmore academy in burbank, ca. she said she got an amazing education and now has movies such as the hills have eyes 2 and transformers on her resume.


----------



## novemberheart (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a makeup school in the Minneapolis area?  And have you heard if it's a good program?  Thank you!!!


----------



## cthea (Feb 18, 2008)

The Aveda school in/near Minneapolis (sorry, can't remember if its actually in the city) may offer a makeup program. Some do, some don't. Check it out... If they have one, it's totally worth it!


----------



## novemberheart (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cthea* 

 
_The Aveda school in/near Minneapolis (sorry, can't remember if its actually in the city) may offer a makeup program. Some do, some don't. Check it out... If they have one, it's totally worth it!_

 
Thank you!  I will check it out!


----------



## funandfitnessjo (May 28, 2008)

I've been looking for a makeup school as well.
And am looking forward to hearing folks feedback or imput.

I have purchased Elite Pro's course but wouldn't recommend it. It's been a huge expensive mistake. 

Looks like there's lots of courses available out there. I've had friends that have done plenty of training with MAC courses.

Jose


----------



## COBI (May 28, 2008)

Thank you.  I get a lot of e-mails from Elite Pro, but just couldn't justify the amount.  What didn't you like?  Was it the actual content or just trying to do it a correspondence makeup course?

The macpro site lists "events" which includes trainings held at stores.  I think to find smaller session at stores, I would make sure your local stores know that you are interested in trainings.  Some even offer one-on-one training if I am not mistaken.

I've been trying to find a credible course for a while, but I live in the "middle of nowhere", and the touring courses that come within 2+ hours (to Boston) don't get high marks here on Specktra or reviews that I can find online.

What general area do you live in?  It may help people pin down a course for you.

Good luck.


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Jun 6, 2008)

I pretty much had hiccups from the get-go.

I won't go into all of it because the post would take forever.

Due to the Elite Pro course being translated from spanish (I think it's spanish) to english - there's spelling mistakes in the videos.

The workbooks have some stuff written in another language so you'll need to google them for translation. 

And in some of the videos you're watching them talking and demonstrate makeup but the sound has been removed.  Once in a while an english voice will chip in and narrate a sentence here n there. It's frustrating as the person who is talking flat out in another language demonstrating the makeup (that you can't hear) - but just watch - is probably offering really good information.

They also have a song that plays in the background of nearly every video.  I'm not sure if it's to do with the translation of the music or what but it's the same chorus over and over again saying something about a "mother f---" something or rather. It drives you nuts to the point where you want to turn down the sound because you can't stand listening to the same old chorus repeated for hours on end every time you watch the dvd's.

The whole package in general comes across as very unprofessional and amateurish. If they're going to provide an english course they need to ensure it's done properly. For the amount the course costs it's needs to be more thorough and match the claims they make about it in their sales pitches. This company is supposed to be world renowned within the fashion and makeup industry. But you wouldn't think so from the course.

When I received my package the box was trashed and some of the contents was damaged with some stuff missing.  After contacting them they said they'd send me replacements. They didn't turn up. I then noticed I had a dvd module missing so I spoke with them again.  

After several emails back and forth they phoned me because I said I wanted a refund and was sick and tired of all the dramas. But was told unless I completed two modules I couldn't get my refund. They said this is stated in their guarantee - however I didn't receive a copy of this until AFTER I had forked out the $4500. Apparently it's on their site however their site was experiencing script errors when I was purchasing the course causing problems with their online shopping cart which lead me to having to purchase the course over the phone.

We agreed they'd extend my guarantee and would get onto sending me the replacement for the missing and damaged contents.

The staff are friendly but when there's continual problems it's not worth the expense. And you getting the feeling they are not up to scratch when they blame other staff members for certain stuff-ups.

Also if you want to work in areas of make up and beauty where you need specific qualifications due to your state's training requirements then I wouldn't recommend this course either.

I'm sure there could be others that have enjoyed this course but I don't think it's worth the money. You're better off attending a course.


----------



## ellabella220208 (Jul 20, 2008)

oh thanks so much!!! was thinking bout this course but dont think i will now. does anyone know any good british home study courses??  i just want to do a course at home on make up so i can do jobs.  does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to save $$$. Just go on youtube. Everything you want to learn will be on youtube.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Dec 7, 2008)

So do you think HEX Online Makeup School would be better?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funandfitnessjo* 

 
_I pretty much had hiccups from the get-go.

I won't go into all of it because the post would take forever.

Due to the Elite Pro course being translated from spanish (I think it's spanish) to english - there's spelling mistakes in the videos.

The workbooks have some stuff written in another language so you'll need to google them for translation. 

And in some of the videos you're watching them talking and demonstrate makeup but the sound has been removed. Once in a while an english voice will chip in and narrate a sentence here n there. It's frustrating as the person who is talking flat out in another language demonstrating the makeup (that you can't hear) - but just watch - is probably offering really good information.

They also have a song that plays in the background of nearly every video. I'm not sure if it's to do with the translation of the music or what but it's the same chorus over and over again saying something about a "mother f---" something or rather. It drives you nuts to the point where you want to turn down the sound because you can't stand listening to the same old chorus repeated for hours on end every time you watch the dvd's.

The whole package in general comes across as very unprofessional and amateurish. If they're going to provide an english course they need to ensure it's done properly. For the amount the course costs it's needs to be more thorough and match the claims they make about it in their sales pitches. This company is supposed to be world renowned within the fashion and makeup industry. But you wouldn't think so from the course.

When I received my package the box was trashed and some of the contents was damaged with some stuff missing. After contacting them they said they'd send me replacements. They didn't turn up. I then noticed I had a dvd module missing so I spoke with them again. 

After several emails back and forth they phoned me because I said I wanted a refund and was sick and tired of all the dramas. But was told unless I completed two modules I couldn't get my refund. They said this is stated in their guarantee - however I didn't receive a copy of this until AFTER I had forked out the $4500. Apparently it's on their site however their site was experiencing script errors when I was purchasing the course causing problems with their online shopping cart which lead me to having to purchase the course over the phone.

We agreed they'd extend my guarantee and would get onto sending me the replacement for the missing and damaged contents.

The staff are friendly but when there's continual problems it's not worth the expense. And you getting the feeling they are not up to scratch when they blame other staff members for certain stuff-ups.

Also if you want to work in areas of make up and beauty where you need specific qualifications due to your state's training requirements then I wouldn't recommend this course either.

I'm sure there could be others that have enjoyed this course but I don't think it's worth the money. You're better off attending a course._


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

I was looking into Empire has anyone heard anything good/bad about it? my hair dresser went there and she does hair/nails/make-up.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Dec 9, 2008)

is it an online school?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I was looking into Empire has anyone heard anything good/bad about it? my hair dresser went there and she does hair/nails/make-up._

 
i actually called them and set up an appoint but i don't know if i'm even gonna go


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm going to Blanche MacDonald on March 9, and from what I've seen, it looks totally worth it! I can't wait to go


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

Empire is a school - similar to Paul Mitchell, I suppose. I have both of them located by me, it's not online. the paul mitchell school is called "the lab" but i have known people who went to both and am more impressed by the ones who went to empire.


----------



## slick (Dec 9, 2008)

After much deliberation, I have decided to attend Candace Corey's Makeup Artist Workshop (www.candacecorey.com) in Chicago this Spring!!  Very stoked.  I chose this workshop based on cost (just under $1k), time (30 hours over 3 days) and content (all media areas covered, plus airbrush AND a photo/portfolio session!).  Also, Mary (Mary Erickson, The Makeup Artist .com - San Diego and Los Angeles make-up, hair styling and wardrobe) recommends her.  Having a reputable artist reccomendation was really a big factor in my decision. ;-)  

I'm a complete newb, and I wanted to find a school/workshop that would introduce me to the MUA world and allow me to practice on a variety of faces as well as learn the business side of things.  Having a few decent portfolio shots coming out is just an added bonus.  The whole purpose of me taking this workshop is to see if I have the passion and talent to take my hobby to an at least part-time gig.  We'll see how it goes!

The only "downside" (HA!) about this workshop is that you have to bring your own kit, which I am currently putting together!  Even with having to get a kit together, the overall cost is still reasonable compared to other schools out there.  Have to put together a kit at some point anyway, so I see this as getting a nice jump start!


----------



## jm7tc99 (Dec 28, 2008)

(I am new to this site and am not quite sure how to post a new thread so I am replying to this one.) 

Does anyone know of a make up artistry school near the Fort Collins, CO area? If so, let me know, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Jan 18, 2009)

*keep the hell away from Elite Pro MakeUp Courses*

Hi all

Have to say I love this forum. Lots of great resources and advice too.

Just an update on the following...

The quality of the Elite Pro Makeup course, not to mention finding out more stuff was missing from it, was and is pretty poor, considering the huge outlay.

I completed the required modules - thought I'd give it a chance - but it's not worth the money. I packaged it all up and sent it back for a refund. It takes up to three months for a refund - which is very dodgy. 

It's only 3 days away and the three months refund period will be up -- and I haven't received my refund.

I've emailed them a few days ago and the response I got was that "they didn't have any information on it and would have to get back to me".

My advice -- keep the hell away from Elite Pro MakeUp Courses. All up it's cost me nearly $6000 due to all the dramas. It looks like I may have to get myself a laywer to get my refund... I'm so disappointed and feel absolutely ripped off.  








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funandfitnessjo* 

 
_I pretty much had hiccups from the get-go.

I won't go into all of it because the post would take forever.

Due to the Elite Pro course being translated from spanish (I think it's spanish) to english - there's spelling mistakes in the videos.

The workbooks have some stuff written in another language so you'll need to google them for translation. 

And in some of the videos you're watching them talking and demonstrate makeup but the sound has been removed.  Once in a while an english voice will chip in and narrate a sentence here n there. It's frustrating as the person who is talking flat out in another language demonstrating the makeup (that you can't hear) - but just watch - is probably offering really good information.

They also have a song that plays in the background of nearly every video.  I'm not sure if it's to do with the translation of the music or what but it's the same chorus over and over again saying something about a "mother f---" something or rather. It drives you nuts to the point where you want to turn down the sound because you can't stand listening to the same old chorus repeated for hours on end every time you watch the dvd's.

The whole package in general comes across as very unprofessional and amateurish. If they're going to provide an english course they need to ensure it's done properly. For the amount the course costs it's needs to be more thorough and match the claims they make about it in their sales pitches. This company is supposed to be world renowned within the fashion and makeup industry. But you wouldn't think so from the course.

When I received my package the box was trashed and some of the contents was damaged with some stuff missing.  After contacting them they said they'd send me replacements. They didn't turn up. I then noticed I had a dvd module missing so I spoke with them again.  

After several emails back and forth they phoned me because I said I wanted a refund and was sick and tired of all the dramas. But was told unless I completed two modules I couldn't get my refund. They said this is stated in their guarantee - however I didn't receive a copy of this until AFTER I had forked out the $4500. Apparently it's on their site however their site was experiencing script errors when I was purchasing the course causing problems with their online shopping cart which lead me to having to purchase the course over the phone.

We agreed they'd extend my guarantee and would get onto sending me the replacement for the missing and damaged contents.

The staff are friendly but when there's continual problems it's not worth the expense. And you getting the feeling they are not up to scratch when they blame other staff members for certain stuff-ups.

Also if you want to work in areas of make up and beauty where you need specific qualifications due to your state's training requirements then I wouldn't recommend this course either.

I'm sure there could be others that have enjoyed this course but I don't think it's worth the money. You're better off attending a course._


----------



## Tink023 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_If you want to save $$$. Just go on youtube. Everything you want to learn will be on youtube._

 


You're totally right. I went to Makeup School and when we'd be learning something new I'd go and find it on youtube first and usually the videos were better than my actually teachers!


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 22, 2009)

I am currently studying the advanced program with Elite Pro and thankfully I am having a better experience than the others who have posted. Maybe they have improved the course? I am really enjoying it.

Lol @ the quote about the music! Yeh it sounds like "mother******"! How weird. It's playing in my head right now! Ugh!


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: keep the hell away from Elite Pro MakeUp Courses*

Quick update...

Re: Elite Pro - Advanced Makeup and Image Consulting Package

After completing the Advance Make Up assignment and modules required for a refund, Elite Pro then informed me that they had recently changed the guarantee and that I had to also complete the Image Consulting modules as well according to their new guarantee. Which is pretty unprofessional and dodgy.  I wasn't happy but did it anyway. 

I completed ALL of the modules and assignments required, the Tutor marked them, Student Services confirmed it, and promised me again that I would receive a refund but it would take up to 90 days to receive it.

It cost me nearly $700 Australian to bubble wrap, package and post the complete course, all it’s contents, and bonuses back to Elite Pro in Madrid. This also included insurance to ensure the package arrived safely. To ensure there was no excuses for them not to refund. I also took photos of it before I sealed the box. As I don't trust this company as far as I can throw them.

Student Services emailed me to confirm that it had arrived and that I would receive my refund within 3 months (90 day period).

Five months have now passed by and I haven’t received my refund. All up, with expenses and the course, it’s cost me $6000.

I have contacted and phoned Elite Pro on quite a few occasions over the past few months.  All I get is excuses, with Student Services saying that they promise they will refund my money, but it never occurs.

I asked Student Services if I could speak to the head person in “accounts” and they said there was no point because they couldn’t understand English. They then advised me to write an email stating my concerns, they would translate it and email “accounts”. I did this.  But Student Services still continues to state that accounts won’t give them any reason why the refund hasn’t been issued.

The last two times I’ve emailed Student Services at Elite Pro inquiring about the refund, they haven't replied.

I have so many emails back and forth from Elite Pro due to the ongoing mishaps it’s not funny. 

I have now sought legal advice and am working on trying to at least get something back, if that's possible. I don't like my chances.  This company should be reported. 

I regret the day I ever got involved and have a rotten gut feeling that this is all just one big scam!

Take care all

======================
Glad you're having a good experience... in regards to the mother f---  I mentioned this to them and student services said the following...

Student Services...
---------------------
_About the music, I had just popped in a DVD as I could not believe that we would use such a thing as background music…I listened to the entire thing, but did not hear Mother f**k**…I also never heard of a students mention this before _
---------------------

Frankly, I have no faith in this company what so ever.  Apparently someone else was waiting ages for a refund too, as well myself.

======================

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funandfitnessjo* 

 
_Hi all

Have to say I love this forum. Lots of great resources and advice too.

Just an update on the following...

The quality of the Elite Pro Makeup course, not to mention finding out more stuff was missing from it, was and is pretty poor, considering the huge outlay.

I completed the required modules - thought I'd give it a chance - but it's not worth the money. I packaged it all up and sent it back for a refund. It takes up to three months for a refund - which is very dodgy. 

It's only 3 days away and the three months refund period will be up -- and I haven't received my refund.

I've emailed them a few days ago and the response I got was that "they didn't have any information on it and would have to get back to me".

My advice -- keep the hell away from Elite Pro MakeUp Courses. All up it's cost me nearly $6000 due to all the dramas. It looks like I may have to get myself a laywer to get my refund... I'm so disappointed and feel absolutely ripped off.  




_


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 23, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to say, after checking out the prices for the Elite Pro courses I thought *NUH-UH*! There are courses out there that you can attend *in person *and be taught by well-recognised and respected industry professionals for these prices!

I was highly suspicious of a course claiming it could completely qualify you simply through the Internet but hey - I checked it out to see what they had to say for themselves. But when I saw the prices I was like NO WAY! I mean, I wouldn't be even getting the full class experience. I wouldn't have other students to practice on (granted I could ask a bunch of friends but sometimes it's hard when you need them there pretty much whilst you practice!). They don't offer you the environment, the tools, the materials, the on-hand tutors. If I had a question, I couldn't just turn around and ask the tutor - I'd have to phone/email.

The other thing was when I wanted to sign up for some more info they bombarded me with one sometimes 2 or more emails a day asking me what I was thinking of doing, had I any questions etc, etc. Seems fairly friendly and caring enough but they're automated emails sent out to make sure I keep thinking about them, get my bum in gear and send them the money they want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are the _real_ people?! It seems such a shame that you can't trust Internet sources but when I can't talk to real people and they're promising miracles I get deeply suspicious! When something looks too good to be true, it often is!

I have heard from so many people that you cannot skimp on these things - but for those of us who are in more remote parts of the country that don't live near a makeup college/school/academy of sorts it's a lot harder to build upon and even begin a career - especially when the course itself costs a lotta money! 

But to any of you who are thinking of taking a course but are afraid to make the leap (the journey, the move) I recommend you think about it first. If you want it badly enough I'm sure there are ways around it - e.g. do you have any family/friends who live in the same town/state/area as the school? If so I'm sure you could ask to move in with them while you study? Sure it's a large favour but hey, you can always return it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sorry for you guys who've suffered at the hands of the scammer course providers! And I wish you every bit of luck trying to get your money back!


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

It's awful to hear that some people had some terrible experiences with Elite Pro. Luckily, I am having a great experience! I am studying their Advanced Course which is like 2 in one for those who haven't heard of it- Makeup and Image Consulting/ Fashion Styling. Perhaps things have improved since your bad experiences. They don't harrass me at all. Of course, this way of learning is not for everyone and will not be exactly what everyone wants or needs. It's been great for me though.
I chose this course as the makeup courses here are all full time for a year (or part time over 2 years) and are a LOT more expensive than Elite Pro. There are other courses available in beauty which covers makeup, but also nails and hair, which I have no interest in at all. I couldn't find any image consulting courses here.


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks allthatgl1tt3rs

I have spoken with other Make Up artists and folk in this field, including fashion consulting etc and they were pretty appalled at the courses I did with Elite Pro and that the Elite Pro course content failed miserably in comparison to attending courses. 

Personally, I feel it's ok for beginners who just want to learn the basics - for the hell of it.. eg.. not looking into a professional career. But you certainly should not have to pay such a high price - the cost is outrageous.  Especially when you get nearlly all that info online for free.

If you're serious about a professional quality career in these fields then you're still going to have to attend a course anyway because Elite Pro just doesn't cut it. 

I even asked Elite Pro before I purchased the course if I would be certified and able to work / be employed with these qualifications? They confirmed this. However this isn't the case at all and this course and it's content is considered far from adequate - and an absolute joke.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm looking for a school near me [GEORGIA!!] and have found *quite* a few... so my question : do you need to study cosmetology to become an MA? I'm pretty sure that here you need your ethesticians license, but is a cosmetology course the way to go? They do hair & nails & whatnot, so is the makeup portion sufficient? Help!!


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Distance Learning Course: Professional Makeup, Elite Make up - Keep The Hell Away!*

Hi all

I just wanted to let you know, that after fighting tooth and nail, getting legal advice, having to translate emails and letters into spanish - and putting up with one of the most unprofessional and down right dodgy companies I have ever dealt with, 1 yr and 1 month+ on, and many tears of frustration later, I finally got the refund I was promised so long ago by Elite Pro Makeup Distance Learning Courses.

It seems the more problems I've had with Elite Pro and their crappy distance learning courses the more folk I've bumped into that are also unhappy with them.

I can't believe I was stupid enough to fall for all the promotions and invest 1000's and 1000's of bucks into a course like this. On top of that it cost me over $1000 fighting to get my refund back - not to mention all the time invested into trying to communicate with this company that should be reported, shut down and investigated.

For such a long time after returning their course for a refund, and them promising the refund to me, then outright ignoring my emails because no refund came through. I finally had to go to the founder of the company and go from there. It still took months after that and lousy excuses and if I hadn't have been so persistent I doubt very much I would've got a red cent back.

There was no way I was going to let them keep my money. Besides if they were crapping on me like this, imagine how many other poor customers they are mishandling - other than the ones I've already spoken with.

Anyway, learn from my mistakes... save yourself the pain and kick Elite Pro Distance Learning courses to the curb.  They make a mockery out of Makeup education and this industry.

Take care all



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funandfitnessjo* 

 
_Quick update...

Re: Elite Pro - Advanced Makeup and Image Consulting Package

After completing the Advance Make Up assignment and modules required for a refund, Elite Pro then informed me that they had recently changed the guarantee and that I had to also complete the Image Consulting modules as well according to their new guarantee. Which is pretty unprofessional and dodgy.  I wasn't happy but did it anyway. 

I completed ALL of the modules and assignments required, the Tutor marked them, Student Services confirmed it, and promised me again that I would receive a refund but it would take up to 90 days to receive it.

It cost me nearly $700 Australian to bubble wrap, package and post the complete course, all it’s contents, and bonuses back to Elite Pro in Madrid. This also included insurance to ensure the package arrived safely. To ensure there was no excuses for them not to refund. I also took photos of it before I sealed the box. As I don't trust this company as far as I can throw them.

Student Services emailed me to confirm that it had arrived and that I would receive my refund within 3 months (90 day period).

Five months have now passed by and I haven’t received my refund. All up, with expenses and the course, it’s cost me $6000.

I have contacted and phoned Elite Pro on quite a few occasions over the past few months.  All I get is excuses, with Student Services saying that they promise they will refund my money, but it never occurs.

I asked Student Services if I could speak to the head person in “accounts” and they said there was no point because they couldn’t understand English. They then advised me to write an email stating my concerns, they would translate it and email “accounts”. I did this.  But Student Services still continues to state that accounts won’t give them any reason why the refund hasn’t been issued.

The last two times I’ve emailed Student Services at Elite Pro inquiring about the refund, they haven't replied.

I have so many emails back and forth from Elite Pro due to the ongoing mishaps it’s not funny. 

I have now sought legal advice and am working on trying to at least get something back, if that's possible. I don't like my chances.  This company should be reported. 

I regret the day I ever got involved and have a rotten gut feeling that this is all just one big scam!

Take care all

======================
Glad you're having a good experience... in regards to the mother f---  I mentioned this to them and student services said the following...

Student Services...
---------------------
About the music, I had just popped in a DVD as I could not believe that we would use such a thing as background music…I listened to the entire thing, but did not hear Mother f**k**…I also never heard of a students mention this before 
---------------------

Frankly, I have no faith in this company what so ever.  Apparently someone else was waiting ages for a refund too, as well myself.

======================_


----------



## Macupartiz (Nov 10, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time with elite I spoke to a woman from there and it was extremely obvious she was just out to get my money. in fact I'm really hesitant with on line MUA training it's very costly and I believe most of what they can teach you, you can learn for free through you tutorials, the detailed MUA books and other resources that will be by far way cheaper.


----------



## B0NJ0URMIN0U (Nov 28, 2012)

when looking for makeup schools, please find the ins and outs for the payment. i just recently graduated from a makeup school and cant really complain about going. i enjoyed every day attending the school and learned a few tricks, tips, and techniques here and there. but while setting up the payment the numbers changed about three times ....due to miscommunication or what have you. so please just be careful of how and how much the payments will be. 



  	i agree that you can learn alot more from youtube and practicing on your own....but what i really soaked in while attending school is that there is a professional there to critique your work, sanitation, and if ever you are uncertain and in question about something theres always a professional to help you. and also in the end you have a hard copy of your certification to provide to your clients saying YES you are certified and YES you are a professional and not just someone who is self proclaimed. nothing wrong with not having one at all! i know theres many talented and amazing artist that are without a certifcation but it is always nice to have one.


----------

